# ORV Ordinance Update: St. Clair and Tuscola Counties



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Saint Clair County: Under Consideration 8-3-2011

Anyone know if anything is happening with this since August? At the time it looked very promising.

Tuscola County: has a Draft Ordinance (12/2011) Pending Vote......at the present time all LE agencies are Ticketing ALL ORVs Using Roads.

A copy of the proposed/draft ordinance can be seen here: Tuscola County Draft ORV Ordinance.

Steve


----------

